# Apple TV erreur 2006



## Onmac (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait pas mal de temps que je dispose d'une AppleTV2  sans problèmes particulier (hors-mis l'erreur du protocole HDCP)

Hier, je remarque que la LED de mon ATV clignote rapidement. Lorsque que j'allume la TV pour voir ce qu'elle fait, elle redémarre sans cesse. J'ai la pomme pendant 15 secondes puis écran puis de nouveau la pomme, ceci en boucle... 

J'ai donc connecter l'AppleTV à mon Mac afin de la restaurer. Je la met en mode DFU avec Mode+play, elle apparait bien dans mon iTunes, parfait.
Je télécharge le système pour je commence la restauration. 
Juste après l'extraction du logiciel, iTunes m'affiche l'erreur 2006.

J'ai fais plusieurs fois la manip, j'ai redémarré mon Mac mais rien n'y fait, toujours bloqué.

Est-ce que cela vient de mon câble ? J'en ai pas d'autre sous la main pour le moment...
Je suis de Lille, est-ce que j'attends le 15 pour aller dans l'Apple Store ? 


Merci par avance


----------



## Onmac (16 Novembre 2014)

Bon, j'ai essayé avec un autre câble, rien y fait. 
J'ai également essayé depuis un autre Mac qui n'est PAS sous Yosemite, toujours l'erreur... 

Je pense donc qu'il faut que j'aille voir directement en magasin...


----------



## Onmac (22 Novembre 2014)

Bon j'ai été dans une Apple Store, ils n'ont pas voulu me faire d'échange car la garantie était dépassée (elle avait 3 ans). 
Donc un échange pour une nouvelle coûte 59&#8364;*TTC.

Par contre j'ai aucune idée si j'ai la 3ème version ou si il me l'a échanger pour la même (2ème)...

Apparement, le problème du protocole HDCP semble être résolu avec la nouvelle... 

Sujet clos.


----------

